# Employment > Freelance Listings >  EXHIBITION TECHNICIAN II - Hammer Museum - 8.22.22

## mterzano

*EXHIBITION TECHNICIAN II*Under the direction of the Manager of Exhibition Design &Production, the Exhibition Technician II is responsible for readying galleries for the installation of artworks (but not handling artworks). Duties include assisting artists with fabrication including research materials and fabrication options, communicating with artists and curators on fabrication, site specific designs, and execution; fabricating and moving exhibition display components and materials; preparing areas for installation of graphics; and coordinating with other museum staff and contractors as needed. Work is seasonal and based on the Museums exhibition schedule.
*Requirements:*

Knowledge of common museum display practices.Proficient with hand and power tools.Strong attention to detail.Ability to work in a team environment.Knowledge of current architectural modeling and rendering applications such as CAD & SketchUP a plus.Understanding of contemporary art exhibition practices and ability to read technical and architectural drawings required.Ability to comfortably lift 50 pounds.Ability to stand for extended periods of time; ability to bend to lift, move, carry, artwork safely.Ability to use tools and equipment safely, properly, and skillfully.Basic math skills: addition, subtraction, fractions.
*Application:* please email a resume and cover letter to resumes@hammer.ucla.edu and include "Exhibition Technician II" in the subject line. Selected applicants will be contacted. Due to the volume of resumes that we receive, we are regretfully unable to respond to phone calls and emails regarding the status of applications and the recruiting process. This is a limited appointment position.

*They are always looking for people so there is no current end date.*

----------

